# High Temp Cheese?



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello cheese Fans,

  I think I understand the term "High Temp Cheese", but what I don't know is which cheeses fall into that category??? I need this information to create a variation on a FATTY. Any help with this will keep my project on track.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi temp cheeses are specially formulated to not melt at normal smokehouse temperatures. To my knowledge so far what is available is Cheddar, Pepper Jack, Swiss and Mozerella. But there surely may be others I am not aware of. Hi temp cheese will be marked and sold as just that, you should have no problem identifying hi temp cheese. Hi temp cheese also sells for considerably more per pound.

Too date I have only used hi temp cheeses in my summer sausages and meat sticks, because of the additional costs. My wife would like to use it to make cheddar brats, but that will not be happening this season as we have more than enough brats left from last year.


----------



## beertender (Jul 17, 2007)

I've never heard that term before and did a search for it. I can't believe one would stay solid up to 400 degrees. It was a cheddar. I figure the more "solid" or "crumbly" types would be high temp. Wow I learn something new everyday around here.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks MossyMo, I'm going to try the cheddar cheese and I'll let you know how it worked out, and possibly with some Q Views.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 17, 2007)

They are making more varieties everyday. A few years ago there was only American now there are at least 10 different kinds. Go here for the biggest selection.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....keyword=cheese


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 17, 2007)

I just bought some cheddar from the Cache Valley Cheese outlet in Beaver, Utah. Population 2,500. There cheese is so fresh and very reasonable too. Thanks for the link, one can never have enough resources.


----------

